# Making a baba sling



## danie (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience making a baba sling? I want to get a sling for a close friend who is due in a few months, but felt to add a personal touch to it and make it myself! Any one have any links to patterns or instructions?

Many thanks..

Danie x


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

I had to google it but that particular sling design is very bag-sling like.

You would be better off to look into sewing a ring sling (order the rigs from somewhere like slingrings.com they need to be real sling rings, not craft rings) and check for a simple tutorial on how to sew a sling- as well as which fabrics to consider.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

SleepingBaby has diy instructions, and thebabywearer.com has a whole DIY forum. Fitted pouches are hard because the size is so important, like the pp said, a ring sling would be a better choice (and for sure get real slingrings!).


----------



## danie (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks! When I said 'baba sling', I just meant a general sling for a baby, I didn't realise there was an actual sling called 'Baba Sling'!!

I will check out those ring slings..... Dx


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Make sure you buy rings from a ring sling vendor like slingrings.com not rings form the local craft store.


----------

